# Looking For Chicago Pigeon Pen Pals,,



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

MY NAME IS PEGGY,, I LIVE IN CHICAGO) SOUTH SIDE)
LOOKING FOR TRUSTING,,, PIGEON LOVERS THAT LIVES IN CHICAGO,,,
NOT FOR RELATIONSHIPS)))) JUST PIGEON TALK,,,
CUS THERES HUNDREDS OF PIGEONS IN CHICAGO HERE,,,
WONDERING IF OTHERS IN CHICAGO FEEDS THEM TO,,,, 
MY E MAIL IS, [email protected]
ANY GAMES WILL NOT BE TOLERATED,,, IF SO WILL BLOCK YOU)))))
ONLY CHICAGO PEOPLE PLEASE))) RELATE TO CHICAGO TALK TO))))
SO IF YOUR NOT IN CHICAGO))))) IGNORE THIS PLEASE)))))
NO SEXUAL TALK_ IF SO WILL DELETE FAST AND BLOCK YOU FAST,,,
I JUST SEARCHING FOR CHICAGO E MAIL PEN PALS WHO ADORE PIGEONS,,,
OVER 21 PLEASE))))) ONLY RESPOND IF YOUR TRUSTING,,, LOVES PIGEONS,
AND LIVES IN CHICAGO,,,, NOT ANY WHERE ELES,,,, IM NOT HERE TRYING TO FIND A MATE))))) JUST RELATING PIGEON TALK,,, CHICAGO TALK ONLY,,,
THANKS,,, EVERYONE ELES HAVE A GOOD DAY,,, GOD BLESS,,, PEGGY SUE,,


----------

